# 22 cal hand gun



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a lot of 22lr amo so I thought about a pistol but which one?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a Ruger Mark III its a target model and it functions great. never had any issues.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Depends what your wanting it for, and how much you want to spend


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Browning Buckmark or Ruger Mark ## for squirrel hunting accuracy. I favor the Browning.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've owned & a first generation Mark II Government Target model for 25+ years. The accuracy, performance & reliability has been outstanding. It is absolutely my favorite handgun to shoot. I'd give the Buckmark Hunter a hard look as well to see which gun you prefer. Those would be my 2 choices. Mike


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My first choice would be s&w model 41, then one of the high standards for targets.... in the field hunting, I'd use my target slab side ruger , but some are pricey.... thats just me
couple 3 are safe queens anymore , don't get out to play


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

All good advice so far, i personally have a ruger mark 3 hunter 6&7/8 fluted barrel, the new mark 4s are much easier to break down. I put the volquartsen trigger and sear in mine and love it, easy to do. Also, mcfadden speed loader for the magazines, works great. I had bad luck with the brownings. The post above mine mentions some high end 22 pistols, all great quality, I think they can be found right now fairly easily.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Any advice on pistol scopes for .22's ? I just bought a S&W Victory with a threaded barrel that comes with a picatinny rail. I already have a silencer and was thinking a scope for it. Any advice ?
I'd be like a Mafia hitman in those squirrel woods


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I guess I'm old school. My favorite 22 is my old Ruger Super Single Six revolver in 22 and 22mag. This thing is like an anvil....you can't hurt it


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I really like my Browning Buckmark my son likes his Ruger Mark 4


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently purchased a very nice Pre-Model 17 S&W revolver which was built in the mid 50's. Obviously not a semi-automatic pistol but it has an excellent single action trigger & it is quite accurate (think small game hunting application). Just a different option to throw out there. Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Buckmark.. I had one sold it, missed it bought another. the second one was so full of old grease to this day I do not understand why it fired flawlessly. Only drawback to the browning is that it requires allen wrenchs to take apart to clean... no big deal.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IIMO, a revolver is the way to go for flat out fun


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Ruger SR22 is a great pistol. Price is around $300 at the Fin. Comes with 2 10 round magazines and different grips. Owned one for about 4 years now and have never had any problems with it. Probably ran 3000 rounds thru it allready.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I have four or five Buckmarks and they are all very accurate and reliable. My first one started as a Micro. I had a smith add a compensator and a scope rail. I would hate to guess how many tens of thousands of rounds went through it for practice and bowling pin competition. The smith must have used red loctite for the rail because I cannot remove it. The gun has never been disassembled for cleaning in 25+ years and many, many, many rounds. Still runs like new!
The only problem Buckmark was a Profile model. The grip would interfere with the magazine disconnect wire. Disconnect wire removed, problem gone.

For a cheap scope, the NCStar 4x is one of my favorites. I don't think they're made anymore but I find them at shows once in a while. One was missing the turret caps. I called NCStar and the sent me new ones free. The objective lens can be adjusted for whatever parallax setting you want by loosening the lock ring and turning the lens assembly. These work especially good on air pistols.
Tasco, Bushnell and Simmons are pretty decent for the dough.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

The S&W 22 Compact is a nice plastic gun. Mine has been totally reliable and, as a plus, it fits in my S&W 40 Shield holster. Good for plinking but nowhere near accurate enough for hunting.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought I saw an NC Star online yesterday Ill check it out


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

There are a couple different NCStar 4x scopes. I'll try to remember and post the model that I have when I get home. It's not the new ones currently on ebay.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Just went on Buds Gun Shop website. So much traffic on there it was crashing Couldn't use their search engine no wonder we can't buy ammo


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks tho Bvil


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Love my Buckmark. Buckmarks/ ruger 22/45/mark and throw in single six will all work and be way more accurate then some of the plastic plinkers if your going for game.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve got a bucket full of 22 handguns. The S&W 41 is hard to beat but not everyone wants to drop a grand on a pistol. I’m a S&W guy but the last 22s S&W has put out are junk. I’m talking about autos. Buying new would have to go with Ruger Mark? or Buckmarks. None of the Para military plastic 22s have hunting or target accuracy. I’ve been fooled twice with SIG and Walther that I bought new. Had several others on trades. All junk, as well as all the miniature 1911 style 22s.
For some reason people talk about their 22 pistol as being accurate. I don’t know what that means. A rifle we say, groups a 1” at 100yds. A handgun is the same thing. Bench your pistol and shoot it for group at 25’ and then tell me how accurate it is.
In revolvers S&Ws 617 series is only DA 22 with acceptable accuracy on the market. Again the price is fairly stiff. Ruger Single-6 is a good solid 22 but the single action is the hardest to master because of the long hammer fall. The New Models are worse because of trigger pulls due to the transfer bar.
All the older generation 22s that have good practical accuracy are selling for more than new guns.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

..........


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry for the delay. Hurried home and packed for a weekend hiking trip. 
Model 4x32E. Red illuminated crosshair.
I also have a couple 2-7x32 NCStars that are pretty good but a bit bigger than the 4x.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have Browning Buckmark that I’d like to sell. If anyone is interested, send me a private message.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies go a lot of information to research 
Walt


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nauti cat said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies go a lot of information to research
> Walt


Depends on your budget and use for it


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I just saw a S&W 617 go for 750 dollars. Wow. I have one btw...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any good 17 or 617 ( especially pre Hillary Hole ) are in $750 range. I have a couple pre 17s and a 18 that I’m going to sell but it will take more than $750 to get them. Every 617 I’ve gotten someone on forum ended up with.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Apparently that model is discontinued Hang on to it Bvil


Bvil said:


> Sorry for the delay. Hurried home and packed for a weekend hiking trip.
> Model 4x32E. Red illuminated crosshair.
> I also have a couple 2-7x32 NCStars that are pretty good but a bit bigger than the 4x.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Ruger Single Six is classic single action plinking fun but expensive. The Wrangler is alternative to still get Ruger quality in a less pretty package. Love the older Mark II series with Luger style grips better than the 1911 grips on newer models but just personal preference. Have a Berretta Neo that has performed well and has similar grip for less.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The manf are coming out with the hi tech 22 pistols not because they are better, but because they are cheaper to produce. In long run the basic thing you give up is durability. Look at major manf.s offerings today vs what they dropped. Colt flopped so bad they aren’t in 22 market. The Woodsman series was top quality and still brings hi dollar used. The Kadet plastic pistol never made it. S&W has done the same thing. They had the 41 which was top of the line competition grade pistol. To compete with the other manf. they had the 46 but still to pricey. Then the 422-622 and others on same design were to compete with Ruger prices. These were good pistols but S&W then went with the hi tech stuff and has come out with several hi tech flops. Ruger is going down the same road. I would have to say Browning Buckmark is best of pistols not of conventional construction.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm in the SR22 boat. I had a ruger mark 2 or 3 it was a target model, SS and had a bull barrel, that thing was a beast to strip to clean and even harder to assemble.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What about the Heritage Rough Rider? No one gives it any love. You can’t beat it for trapping. If you run out of bullets you can use it as a club.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Muddy said:


> What about the Heritage Rough Rider? No one gives it any love. You can’t beat it for trapping. If you run out of bullets you can use it as a club.


My son had one for a short while. It functioned fine but accuracy was horrible.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rough Riders are junk. People buy them because they are cheap. The young guys that bought them around here call the Shell Wasters. Like a lot of other cheap guns they will manage to detonate a 22 cartridge and that’s about all. I’ve taken a bunch of them on trade and have never had one accurate enough to be practical. I hate the plastic para military 22 pistols but just about any of them will out preform Herritage RR for just a little more money.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I think the Jennings J22 I had long ago was more accurate than my son's Heritage RR.
Actually, I wouldn't mind getting another J22 in like-new condition.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

When I first met my wife she had a sub-compact aluminum frame Jennings .22 for personal protection. It makes a good rock. Mike


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bvil said:


> I think the Jennings J22 I had long ago was more accurate than my son's Heritage RR.
> Actually, I wouldn't mind getting another J22 in like-new condition.


Ive got one i bought 40+ years ago , kinda a varmint gun that get into the live trap at the cabin .... think it might be nickel lower??


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A 422 can be had used for less than $300. They are alloy lower. The adjust sight model is one of best deals you can get on a all around 22 pistol. Accurate enough for plinking and small game hunting. Lightweight and flat makes it nice to carry. I like them to carry when fishing. Besides alloy they are easy to strip and clean.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smith & Wesson SW22 Victory 22 LR Pistol with Range Kit


Smith & Wesson: SW22 Victory 22 LR Pistol with Range Kit for sale at Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore.




www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like a decent deal


----------

